

Five HOT CSS3 SKILLS OF 2012 - sourabhmca14
http://dolody.com/#!/quick-tutorial/five-hot-css3-skills-of-2012.html

======
dpcx
I do believe the use of # urls has just passed its limit.

------
sigvef
Why all the capital letters?

